

What do all of the controls on a fire engine truck do? - mindcrime
http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2012/08/15/what-do-all-the-controls-on-a-fire-engine-truck-do/

======
mindcrime
I originally wrote this as a reply to a Quora question, and then it got picked
up for this Forbes blog. It just hit me that some of you guys might find this
interesting. Firefighting is a pretty fascinating field, with a lot of "stuff"
going on. I was a volunteer firefighter for about a decade and was a NC Fire &
Rescue Commission certified Fire Instructor II with qualifications to teach
Firefighter I and II certification courses, LP Gas Firefighting, and Incident
Command. Feel free to ask any questions you might have and I'll be happy to
answer if I can.

